# the new vest movement



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well you see with a little faith and your own personal Diggy..

I have started a Vest movement for christmas... Only hardcore iron heads will have these vests .. the rest of you will be slain as offrings to us gods ...

All the vest movement show your colours hahahaah


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Enrolled  hoo rah!!!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

That is a proper Bobby Dazzler, I'll give you that. It's like something The Rockers in the late 80's were wearing in the WWF.

Where the fook did you get it?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

modified gay vest/t shirt - thats how i roll


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

this can be our meeting room , anyone that comes in without a vest on we fcukin rape them lol !!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mine is a little scratchy..........oh....its ok just a little dry spunk


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dux, prepare to be reamed, we use sand in our vaseline


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

maybe diggy could photoshop uriel some guns:rolleye:


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

DUX drop your [email protected] kacks and spread them cheeks boy


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

I train in my suit thats how hardcore i am!!!it's business time!! :smartass:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I can't post a pic, I'm using an iPhone, otherwise I would!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

im gonna w4nk DUX off with my barbed wire glove !!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

martiecbs said:


> I train in my suit thats how hardcore i am!!!it's business time!! :smartass:


Your still getting raped, this is vests and vests only!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> maybe diggy could photoshop uriel some guns:rolleye:


It's the only way ill get some lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dux said:


> I can't post a pic, I'm using an iPhone, otherwise I would!


I use my iphone, its the only way i do it :huh:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Your still getting raped, this is vests and vests only!!!


Yes marti noone in here will protect you !!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> im gonna w4nk DUX off with my barbed wire glove !!!


Let the barbs rust a bit first


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

bend over ducky baby


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Let the barbs rust a bit first


oh they are rusty mate, been soaking in cola for 3 weeks lol !!!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

haha boys these are brilliant  x x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> haha boys these are brilliant  x x


u got to get one, they fit like a dream


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> haha boys these are brilliant  x x


queenie you have to be the firt lady to have a vest / or be raped lol your choice !!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

DUX I hope your not fond of your dirty little foreskin


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I use my iphone, its the only way i do it :huh:


How do you upload pics from an iPhone? Are your pics from a URL?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> queenie you have to be the firt lady to have a vest / or be raped lol your choice !!!


Id take option 2 myself!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dux said:


> How do you upload pics from an iPhone? Are your pics from a URL?


Dux you have sperm around your ringpiece, who has been here before us ????


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Boom mother fcukers


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dux said:


> How do you upload pics from an iPhone? Are your pics from a URL?


do it through tapatalk


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Id take option 2 myself!!


well we would rape you but you fcukin enjoy it too much ya perv lol !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Boom mother fcukers


cant rep u but good shout mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> Boom mother fcukers


OH YEAAAH ET in da house !!!!!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Buggered for not having a fluorescent vest, that excuse will never be believed.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I haven't felt this camp since David lol


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> well we would rape you but you fcukin enjoy it too much ya perv lol !!!


I suppose it wouldnt be classed as rape if i wanted it!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 69687


LMFAO

repped lol !!!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> I haven't felt this camp since David lol


Do u think Luther is beating one out over all our pics the [email protected] inbred?


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

Right how do i join i've changed into my vest how do i camp it up??


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

My vest has put a good inch on my guns.......2 on my nob and 8 up my keester lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Its all go today LOL :lol: im literally smiling and giggling here


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> queenie you have to be the firt lady to have a vest / or be raped lol your choice !!!


i do not have a pic in any sort of vest so youre out of luck im afraid. rape... :rockon:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Do u think Luther is beating one out over all our pics the [email protected] inbred?


We need to make a decsion wether luther can have a vest ... all in favour say ay or nay !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

martiecbs said:


> Right how do i join i've changed into my vest how do i camp it up??


got to give diggy a reacharound


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie:2689866 said:


> i do not have a pic in any sort of vest so youre out of luck im afraid. rape... :rockon:


Phone home biatch


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> i do not have a pic in any sort of vest so youre out of luck im afraid. rape... :rockon:


you can have a pic done chick with your tshirt, we have talented art designer lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> We need to make a decsion wether luther can have a vest ... all in favour say ay or nay !!!


No vest, do the shorts that way he is identifiable as the group gimp


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> i do not have a pic in any sort of vest so youre out of luck im afraid. rape... :rockon:


as she looks at the wide array of vests in her wardrobe, kinky bint


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

martiecbs said:


> Right how do i join i've changed into my vest how do i camp it up??


What? More than the shades? Lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Can one of you geniuses photoshop a ridiculous vest onto my avatar?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> We need to make a decsion wether luther can have a vest ... all in favour say ay or nay !!!


ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sureno said:


> No vest, do the shorts that way he is identifiable as the group gimp


thats how it works T-shirt - alpha

Vest - beta

Shorts - gimp


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> i do not have a pic in any sort of vest so youre out of luck im afraid. rape... :rockon:


Bra will do saying as its xmas...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:2689852 said:


> View attachment 69687


That's right e.t gets the job done... Watch your asses


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dux said:


> Can one of you geniuses photoshop a ridiculous vest onto my avatar?


lol the artiste isnt here, he probably got a huge back order which hes working on


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you can have a pic done chick with your tshirt, we have talented art designer lol


If it was rape then i'd go and do it because shes only about 15 minutes from me. Are you Bognor/Chichester/Arundel way Queenie?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> you can have a pic done chick with your tshirt, we have talented art designer lol


hmm.... im slightly scared... x x


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:2689869 said:


> We need to make a decsion wether luther can have a vest ... all in favour say ay or nay !!!


Who the fcuk is Luther... :confused1:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

luther1 said:


> If it was rape then i'd go and do it because shes only about 15 minutes from me. Are you Bognor/Chichester/Arundel way Queenie?


Um... in a word, no. lol x x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

poor diggy what have we started lol !!!!


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

no vests left just green paint

gutted


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol, i am not even clicking on new posts, just refreshing this thread


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:2689884 said:


> thats how it works T-shirt - alpha
> 
> Vest - beta
> 
> Shorts - gimp


Best get me a t shirt but I don't want to cover my immense guns, delts and pecs


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> poor diggy what have we started lol !!!!


You didn't need your p shopping on you bent cnut lol


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> Who the fcuk is Luther... :confused1:


You natty [email protected]


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> You didn't need your p shopping on you bent cnut lol


hey i saw a gap in the market and you all bought into it,, i could sell sand to a fcukin sureno !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> hey i saw a gap in the market and you all bought into it,, i could sell sand to a fcukin sureno !!!!


the thing is our vests are fake and yours is real u saft freak


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> the thing is our vests are fake and yours is real u saft freak


theres no telling whos is real now hahahaha suckers !!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Luther your trousers are ready to be picked up in y journal lol... G~IMP


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol anyone who wants a vest or similar, diggy vizzle is the man, he takes payment by reps


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1:2689911 said:


> You natty [email protected]


Only for a few more hours Gimp boy... You got your shorts on yet?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Luther you Cnut get your shorts on gimp


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Luther....your 12 quid pants look even cheaper now lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Please make sure when you have picked up your ultra vis clothing to pay diggy with some reps !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

gimp


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Luther you cnut get your gimp bottoms on then !!!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

They're awesome


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Fcuk just realised, remember how long it took cnuty Luther to work out how to put up a pic, round 2 now with the thick cnuts shenanigans


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hes done it


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol gimp boy is learning, good gimp


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah cmon light.......clown pants to go with clown body lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Fcuk just realised, remember how long it took cnuty Luther to work out how to put up a pic, round 2 now with the thick cnuts shenanigans


he manages it in one lol !!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

luther1 said:


> They're awesome


Pmfsl


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

i want one


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't want a vest because i'm the only one on here with a decent chest to show off


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Seriously, where the fcuk are you getting these camo patterns from?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> i want one


fcuk me gypos are in... its only a vest mate not scrap metal pmsl X


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> fcuk me gypos are in... its only a vest mate not scrap metal pmsl X


haha how do i get one jusy send me a VEST i dont have a pic of me for that vest my mate


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

luther1 said:


> I don't want a vest because i'm the only one on here with a decent chest to show off


Shut up Luther and get back in your cage. Your not here to give input you Cnut just to be raped when members of the vest movement so wish


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> haha how do i get one jusy send me a VEST i dont have a pic of me for that vest my mate


no pic no vest pal !!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

johnny_lee said:


> haha how do i get one jusy send me a VEST i dont have a pic of me for that vest my mate


looks like youre gonna get raped too then x x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

everyone, rape the gypsys!!!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> everyone, rape the gypsys!!!!!


and burn there caravans , and w4nk there dogs off !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dux:2689958 said:


> Seriously, where the fcuk are you getting these camo patterns from?


Contacts

Rape or reps... Make your choice lol


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

where do i apply to join this awesome group of immortals? :innocent:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Nick the horse shoes and lucky heather off the grills of their Transits. To be sure my gorgy chavie.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

atlant1s said:


> where do i apply to join this awesome group of immortals? :innocent:


we feel from your post your taking the p1ss and for that reason your out lol !!!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> no pic no vest pal !!!


hang on for ten ill get you a pic ill go ask the brother to take a pick but i think hel thinkin its ****


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

This is taking so long...i feel like its xmas eve


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

atlant1s said:


> where do i apply to join this awesome group of immortals? :innocent:


Pink camo gloves would suit you


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

martiecbs said:


> This is taking so long...i feel like its xmas eve


 i think our vest designer has gone to bed lol !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

martiecbs:2689984 said:


> This is taking so long...i feel like its xmas eve


Check the thread e.t said no pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Whats the plan here lads, make ukm a pink vest infested orgy? or keep the vestage a secret little gay club full of warriors in vests?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Whats the plan here lads, make ukm a pink vest infested orgy? or keep the vestage a secret little gay club full of warriors in vests?


obviously warriors mate lol...

but this warrior is hitting the hay as im fcuked ....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> obviously warriors mate lol...
> 
> but this warrior is hitting the hay as im fcuked ....


its half ten!! that vest has changed u


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:2690002 said:


> Whats the plan here lads, make ukm a pink vest infested orgy? or keep the vestage a secret little gay club full of warriors in vests?


I vote gay club full if warriors in vest and a Gimp


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I bet he sleeps in it tonight. The gay cnut


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> I vote gay club full if warriors in vest and a Gimp


we need purposeful selection process!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:2690006 said:


> its half ten!! that vest has changed u


Don't forget his vest is real... Therefore actually gay we're just pretending


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

OK next batch 

DUX



MCBS



Queenie


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

A select few in the club with their vests,and a gimp. Don't want any cnut in.


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

AHHHHHHH F**K YEAHHHH


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

too late, diggy has whored a load of vests out, we may aswell fill the place with them


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> we feel from your post your taking the p1ss and for that reason your out lol !!!


Unheard of!!! Absolutely scandalous! I was merely paying respect to thy immortal vest wearers, and this is how you repay me? With mockery?!


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> too late, diggy has whored a load of vests out, we may aswell fill the place with them


Agree. The whole thing just lost its... well, appeal is not the right word, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

oh my... wow... lol  x x


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Also, Diggy, if you were going to photoshop Queenie anyway... couldn't you have been a bit more creative?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

not yet - had three to do...



flinty90 said:


> i think our vest designer has gone to bed lol !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

oh diggy, u had to go one step further, im jealous now


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

this is me picture make me a vest please flinter


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> oh diggy, u had to go one step further, im jealous now


creative license.

well it is taking Lorian a ****ing age to sort the real ones out, its not like he's busy or anything :lol: , so I thought I'd take a liberty!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

For those who have had shirts - payment is due, or Flinty will be around to collect! :lol:


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> this is me picture make me a vest please flinter


You already have a vest in the picture. May I suggest a gimp mask?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

payment in reps for the vest to diggy peeps


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Bamse said:


> You already have a vest in the picture. May I suggest a gimp mask?


i want a fancy one, i think i qualify for one cos ukm loves me


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I asked Diggy personally but he said I gotta come in here for it... can I have a vest please? As a paid up member of UKM security or the Sod Squad as I've taken to calling us, I think I need the uniform. Don't wanna be a sneaky plain clothed officer.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> i want a fancy one, i think i qualify for one cos ukm loves me


A fancy gimp mask, like with a pink ostrich feather on top?


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm hopeing for Urban Camo !!!

Like this ...


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Brilliant, cheers


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Bamse said:


> A fancy gimp mask, like with a pink ostrich feather on top?


no a vest u banshe, think i amazing ital look, ukms johnny lee in the vest crew


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

you sed put a photo up and youl get a vest i put me picture up and got no vest, cmn fliny get ur as in gere for your best traveing lasd on ukm


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> For those who have had shirts - payment is due, or Flinty will be around to collect! :lol:


Sorted


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dux said:


> Sorted


 :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dux said:


> Seriously, where the fcuk are you getting these camo patterns from?


I'm getting normal camo patterns from google and then tweaking them in photoshop, to get the high vis look

Simples...


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Top work fella


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> I'm getting normal camo patterns from google and then tweaking them in photoshop, to get the high vis look
> 
> Simples...


wers mine pal?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I want one 

Im good on photoshop but im also a lazy bast :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

need photo



Barker said:


> I want one
> 
> Im good on photoshop but im also a lazy bast :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> need photo


Dont worry mate ill do one, will oyu let me do Johnny lees too please? :whistling:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

already done - but needs Flinty to OK it I believe 

Take it up with him mate. Also done for Atlant1s and Tasty - although his is a bit small - but he's used to that comment!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Oi! You take that back! Haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yeah diggy release the vests you have done mate ... then you can take a rest i know you been up all night doing these..

Please make sure everyone has paid you in reps first then you release there vest though mate X


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yeah diggy release the vests you have done mate ... then you can take a rest i know you been up all night doing these..
> 
> Please make sure everyone has paid you in reps first then you release there vest though mate X


Will do as soon as I get on my pc ahaon in about 45 mins.

:thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

A bright pink one from a holiday in zante a while back!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yeah diggy release the vests you have done mate ... then you can take a rest i know you been up all night doing these..
> 
> Please make sure everyone has paid you in reps first then you release there vest though mate X


OK the following are done:

Johnny Lee

Atlant1s

Tasty - although I'll redo yours once I get a better picture.

According to Flinty's rues. Rep me and I'll post them up


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> OK the following are done:
> 
> Johnny Lee
> 
> ...


amazing pal thanks


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> amazing pal thanks


use the cnut then !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

reps first vests later, i like it diggy,


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Cough...... :whistling:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> use the cnut then !!!!


where is it?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

see how that works, its a simple business structure - put a few out there for free, get them seen and known, create a demand, trust people to rep after the vest, when demand is high, reps first vest later (when your selling a popular product, u call the shots)


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> use the cnut then !!!!


not posted it up yet - as you said - reps first - vest after... :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> where is it?


probbaly in my journal flintys moving the mountain journal


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DIGGY, please make ginger bens high vis orange if u make him one  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx u have to


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> not posted it up yet - as you said - reps first - vest after... :lol:


ah ok thats good then mate !!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> probbaly in my journal flintys moving the mountain journal


NO reps yet mate1


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

who and how do i rep?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> DIGGY, please make ginger bens high vis orange if u make him one  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx u have to


diggy i need to reiterate this point ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

The vest movement.....

Meet your founders.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> who and how do i rep?


at the bottom of one of the posts I have written, click on the star at the bottom left of it (next to the works 'Blog this post' and then write something - simples!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

actually here is the vest movement original


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> A bright pink one from a holiday in zante a while back!


Yours is ready mate, normal rules and disclaimers apply! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Yours is ready mate, normal rules and disclaimers apply! :lol:


his was ready before u touched it


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

I woke up and came on here before i even had breakfast...this has had a huge effect on me!!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

It gets worse....

Much worse....


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Johnny Lee:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Johnny Lee:
> 
> View attachment 69729


crackiling ****ing amazing.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> crackiling ****ing amazing.


 :thumb:


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> It gets worse....
> 
> Much worse....
> 
> ...


Is that top one ausbuilt?:laugh:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ginger Ben yours is also ready ...

:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Ginger Ben yours is also ready ...
> 
> :thumb:


Superstar. I'm on the iPhone but will rep later when I'm back home!


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

:drool:come on let me at em let me at em


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Ginger Ben yours is also ready ...
> 
> :thumb:


what colour is it?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> what colour is it?


wait and see! :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

martiecbs said:


> :drool:come on let me at em let me at em


why aren't you using yours Martie?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Superstar. I'm on the iPhone but will rep later when I'm back home!


here you go, reps later OK...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Rack:



:thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> here you go, reps later OK...
> 
> View attachment 69732


HAHA perfect, ginger pi55 stained vest, get it on ben


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

Hahaha Camo vest wearing man train


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Diggy can I see my one please!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent the green one's Diggy, awaiting purchase of one of them dam fine vests :whistling:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Diggy can I see my one please!


OK as its you!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Sent the green one's Diggy, awaiting purchase of one of them dam fine vests :whistling:


do you have a real photo I can use?

or I can give Wurzel something suitably bright!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha brilliant, I'll try and get a better pic but for now, I love it. Repped accordingly.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! REAL PHOTOS ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

other than Breda of course! 

or is that his real photo?

PMSL


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> do you have a real photo I can use?
> 
> or I can give Wurzel something suitably bright!


Pics in my profile if that's any good.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Sent the green one's Diggy, awaiting purchase of one of them dam fine vests :whistling:


you want me to use front or rear photo from your album...


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

LOL

Only just seen this! Do the original members get shares or owt  :lol:

Hope we haven't ruined any of your training Diggy !?! X


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

MacUK said:


> how do you do that?


photoshop - just a quick job though - with enough time, can actually make it look very realistic... This are just 5 mins or so to do...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0B said:


> LOL
> 
> Only just seen this! Do the original members get shares or owt  :lol:
> 
> Hope we haven't ruined any of your training Diggy !?! X


Nah - its good, pinged an intercostal yesterday so its rest for the next couple of days. :thumb:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> you want me to use front or rear photo from your album...


Front please mate lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

MacUK said:


> can you do this, I don't own photoshop lol


yes _ i am doing all of the vests at the moment


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> other than Breda of course!
> 
> or is that his real photo?
> 
> PMSL


u mean it might not be???


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Breda isn't a person, it's a state of mind. It's not something you are, it's something you have. Like herpes.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Front please mate lol


here you go. :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

MacUK said:


> quality reps!


do you have a picture front or rear on, otherwise I'll use your AVI...


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> OK the following are done:
> 
> Johnny Lee
> 
> ...


Just read this and made my day (dont take much) :thumbup1: Nasty Flinty said i was out :nono:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Quality  made my day that has lol

Thanks


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

atlant1s said:


> Unheard of!!! Absolutely scandalous! I was merely paying respect to thy immortal vest wearers, and this is how you repay me? With mockery?!


here you go mate.


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> here you go mate.
> 
> View attachment 69746


Hahaha! How bright pink is that? lol! Awesome mate. thanks!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Where can i get mine !!!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Where can i get mine !!!!


you have a shot of you either in a tee / vest already or front or back on without?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

atlant1s said:


> Just read this and made my day (dont take much) :thumbup1: Nasty Flinty said i was out :nono:


touchy gay cnut lol !!!


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> touchy gay cnut lol !!!


its this time of the year.. cant help it...all the snow...christmas spirit..all the love around... :wub:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

atlant1s said:


> its this time of the year.. cant help it...all the snow...christmas spirit..all the love around... :wub:


any your new pink shirt screams , abuse me please lol....


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> any your new pink shirt screams , abuse me please lol....


aww...you dont have to act all nasty Flinty! If i knew this was how you felt, you could just've dropped me a pm and we cud maybe sort something out


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

atlant1s said:


> aww...you dont have to act all nasty Flinty! If i knew this was how you felt, you could just've dropped me a pm and we cud maybe sort something out
> 
> i


im trying to fight this feeling i have inside mate im sorry !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

My new avi diggy , any good ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> My new avi diggy , any good ?


sorry mate we dont go that small... X


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Going to get a pic in my very deep cut vest xox


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

these for our very own old time circus strongman. I did warn him about asking for a normal option, and the sh1t he would catch for it


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you get my message diggy ???


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

check your journal...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

how are you guys doing this?

i want a vest as uber as you guy's


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

MacUK said:


> diggy....


here you go, payment to be made against this post!


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

I had to look twice Flinty, thought the UK-M clothing had come out in time for xmas LMFAO


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL ukm gay vests, could catch on in real life, would u buy one?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL ukm gay vests, could catch on in real life, would u buy one?


only if they were like mine and Flinty's and had UK-M on them! :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL ukm gay vests, could catch on in real life, would u buy one?


of course i DID pmsl !!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

cas said:


> how are you guys doing this?
> 
> i want a vest as uber as you guy's


Cas, here you go mate:



Payment is by repping this post!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

These are all quality Diggy!

I'll rep once I've spread some love


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

i reckon its to crowded now no more vest to be handed out


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

MacUK said:


> is that you in the avi?


he wishes, that's former Mr Olympia Jay Cutler...


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I'd rep and give a picture of me but i have just changed my avvi.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

How ?? I dont know why but i just want one doing


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

How many reps u on now diggy and what's ur rep power


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> How ?? I dont know why but i just want one doing


Benny - you got a higher res version of your AVI? I can do your AVI if not - let me know.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> How many reps u on now diggy and what's ur rep power


I was on about 120K when I started I believe, and am now about 150K, so 25% increase. :thumb:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I want one!

How do I change it like the vest you guys have..?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

You's all look ghey, now where do i sign up...? :cowboy:

Now i would like my arm sleeve tattooed in brown white pink camo like a fab lolly...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> How ?? I dont know why but i just want one doing


In fact try this one for size:



Reps against this post for payment!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

For anyone wanting one te deal (as set by the original vest owner - Flinty) is:

I need a photo of you either with a vest / tee on, or not it doesnt matter that much. Front or back shots are best. PM me with it if you like. I can also censor your face if you want while I am at it to retain anonymity.

I am out this evening from 6:30 til about 10:30 but i'll pick up on any after that.

cheers


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> You's all look ghey, now where do i sign up...? :cowboy:
> 
> Now i would like my arm sleeve tattooed in brown white pink camo like a fab lolly...
> View attachment 69759


Supposed to be real photos only I believe - anyone?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> For anyone wanting one te deal (as set by the original vest owner - Flinty) is:
> 
> I need a photo of you either with a vest / tee on, or not it doesnt matter that much. Front or back shots are best. PM me with it if you like. I can also censor your face if you want while I am at it to retain anonymity.
> 
> ...


So are camo tattoo sleeves not allowed..? lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Supposed to be real photos only I believe - anyone?


yeah it has to be real pictures.. onle ET gets away with it


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

can i join the cool gang?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Check Diggy setting up workin hours and everything

Newbies signing up will think we're all gay at least I can say I'm not wearing one


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

DiggyV:2691607 said:


> Supposed to be real photos only I believe - anyone?


This is correct I was only allowed to be et Mr t because you lot were taking the p!ss


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Diggy cab you do this one please.

I like a man in uniform:confused1:


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

im loving my new look. NO ****.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> You's all look ghey, now where do i sign up...? :cowboy:
> 
> Now i would like my arm sleeve tattooed in brown white pink camo like a fab lolly...
> View attachment 69759


reps against this post for payment please 



however should be a photo of you. The three colours was a nice challenge though.

Anyone else real photos please...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Breda said:


> Check Diggy setting up workin hours and everything
> 
> Newbies signing up will think we're all gay at least I can say I'm not wearing one


Its just that last night I didn't respond for a few mins,and got posts asking where I was, and PMs... :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

DiggyV:2691653 said:


> Its just that last night I didn't respond for a few mins,and got posts asking where I was, and PMs... :lol:


Pmsl your goin to be a busy man until this new epidemic dies down but at least you getting lots of reps


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> im loving my new look. NO ****.


STOP saying no **** you ******.

Joke, I love you really!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Can I join this exclusive club of UK muscle style icons??


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Ginger Ben yours is also ready ...
> 
> :thumb:


Paid. Thanks Diggy! :clap:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

H10dst said:


> Can I join this exclusive club of UK muscle style icons??


here you go, please rep this post as payment :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> here you go, reps later OK...
> 
> View attachment 69732


Superb!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

There you go diggy...... is this ok!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> There you go diggy...... is this ok!


get fcuked your not having that X


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> get fcuked your not having that X


why not????


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> why not????


because its not you !!! X


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> here you go, please rep this post as payment :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 69764


Reps are on the way!!! Can't do at the mo as on iPhone!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> because its not you !!! X


Yea but I cannot upload one of me and I'm not as swole as I used to be would be a waste and anyway, ITS BIG RON FFS!


----------



## biggzz (Apr 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Well you see with a little faith and your own personal Diggy..
> 
> I have started a Vest movement for christmas... Only hardcore iron heads will have these vests .. the rest of you will be slain as offrings to us gods ...
> 
> All the vest movement show your colours hahahaah


 I aint gona read all 11 pages! but i thought i might as well get me colours out! :w00t:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Yea but I cannot upload one of me and I'm not as swole as I used to be would be a waste and anyway, ITS BIG RON FFS!


pussyclart


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> pussyclart


ahhhh don't be like that. I still love you even if you are fat


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

where is mine???


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Who thought of this crazy idea?


I did it as a p1ss take of Flinty's genuine camo vest! PMSL

then tagged Milky, and it snowballed (as it were :lol: )


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

mate I have done the big ron image. however when you use it - Flinty will hound you endlessly 

NOte - I wont be doing anymore photos if they are not of the actual UK-M member. :thumb:



Readyandwaiting said:


> where is mine???


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> mate I have done the big ron image. however when you use it - Flinty will hound you endlessly
> 
> NOte - I wont be doing anymore photos if they are not of the actual UK-M member. :thumb:
> 
> ...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

YA DUN KNW


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Its become very colourfull on here...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> Its become very colourfull on here...


SUIT YOU SIR!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:


> SUIT YOU SIR!


It does rather doesn it...


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i want one of these cool vests and i dont care if i got to be raped to get one (how do i get one then??)


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

jamiedilk said:


> i want one of these cool vests and i dont care if i got to be raped to get one (how do i get one then??)


Pop a front or back pic up and thats it 

Oh, and give Diggy a rep first as payment!!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

this is when i first started training lol but will look good with a vest

and cheers diggy reps all the way


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

actually this one if u can do buddy even more reps


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

You will have to wait until tomorrow i think mate he is out now until 10.30 so he said earlier.

It has to be a pic of you in a vest most preferably he says


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> You will have to wait until tomorrow i think mate he is out now until 10.30 so he said earlier.
> 
> It has to be a pic of you in a vest most preferably he says


cant believe you got that avi . i will be having fcukin words with my production manager !!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> cant believe you got that avi . i will be having fcukin words with my production manager !!!


It ain't nuttin but a peanut!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> It ain't nuttin but a peanut![/quote
> 
> wouldnt be so bad but i dont even like you !!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> I h8 your face, shytbag


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

i want a vest! my nipples are so hard in this cold weather, i need somehting to wear.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I like the way Milky just sits on the fence as I verbally open a can of whoopass on FLINTY.

He likes both of our posts... whose side is he on?

YOU DECIDE!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

HJL said:


> i want a vest!* my nipples are so hard *in this cold weather, i need somehting to wear.


 :drool:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> sorry mate we dont go that small... X


How comes it fits you then you skinny fecker !!!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Flinty you need to get off of that anorexabol you fckin wormy cnut!!!!! HAHA


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm feeling left out, can I have one complete with rape stains Diggy?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Flinty you need to get off of that anorexabol you fckin wormy cnut!!!!! HAHA


OK RONNIE !!


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

RACK said:


> A bright pink one from a holiday in zante a while back!


Man i miss Zante ... the G spot's fishbowls.... & Cherry Bay at 3 am !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

love u all u vestheads take it easy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> OK RONNIE !!


It's Ronald to you!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> love u all u vestheads take it easy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Looks like fatstuff had a good night with his workmate lol XXX


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> It's Ronald to you!


yeah fcukin Ronald Macfonald ya fat skinny weak strong cnut !!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

OK I am doing vests for the following:

JamieDilk

HJL

GreedyBen

LunaticSamurai

Should be ready a little later this morning - grabbing some brekkie now having caught up.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> OK I am doing vests for the following:
> 
> JamieDilk
> 
> ...


mate can you do a pink vest for Enjoy1 please i promised her we would sort one pal ....


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Bosh! Heres one I borrowed off the missus. Honest!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Al n said:


> Bosh! Heres one I borrowed off the missus. Honest!


sexy little b4stard mate haha x


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> I'm feeling left out, can I have one complete with rape stains Diggy?
> 
> View attachment 69782


Here you go 



payment by reps please!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

HJL said:


> i want a vest! my nipples are so hard in this cold weather, i need somehting to wear.


this should keep you warm...



ditto for you HJL on the reps!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

jamiedilk said:


> View attachment 69772
> 
> 
> actually this one if u can do buddy even more reps


hows this?



Payment in all major reps accepted :lol:


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

love u big time ill rep every post u ever do ?? sorry milky i found a new love



DiggyV said:


> hows this?
> 
> View attachment 69791
> 
> ...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I'd rep and give a picture of me but i have just changed my avvi.


its here if you want it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I like the way Milky just sits on the fence as I verbally open a can of whoopass on FLINTY.
> 
> He likes both of our posts... whose side is he on?
> 
> YOU DECIDE!


I take the side of COMEDY mate....


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

this makes good on Flinty's promise to give Enjoy1 something pink :lol:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Can we have a UKM ghey vest convention? maybe have a meet in Brighton :lol: :lol:


----------



## Numb (Jan 11, 2010)

Possible you can sort me out too man? Strapy orange camo would be just beautiful, feel free to grab my avi.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

This may catch on to other websites you know, once they see the alpha-ness in the luminosity.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i absolutely love lunatics its just genius


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Numb said:


> Possible you can sort me out too man? Strapy orange camo would be just beautiful, feel free to grab my avi.


Wasn't happy with the first one, this is much gayer! :lol:

According to the rules payment is in reps!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

brilliant ppl, keep the trend going,


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Heres' your reworked 'less' gay one ???? :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

And yours synthasize!


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> And yours synthasize!
> 
> View attachment 69822


Cheers diggster, i love the way it pulls my waist in and makes my back look bigger than it is

thanks babe x


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

cant rep you right now but it's going on my to-do list after:

- GO TO TESCO AND GET EGGS

- START TAKING STEROIDS


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> this makes good on Flinty's promise to give Enjoy1 something pink :lol:
> 
> View attachment 69795
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

these vests are so gay

I love it!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Right, have I missed anyone? Speak up! :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

what about our mates from 'home'


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

home?

You mean Iraq?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

home - I'm S thread


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

i'm lost now and i'm bored as fk, kind of


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> i'm lost now and i'm boring as fk, kind of


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> what about our mates from 'home'


no request from pinky or the brain as yet! PMSL!

I think that's what I'm gonna call them from now on Pinky and The Brain! :lol:

this is genius, and is bang on for the pair of them!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

:cursing:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> :cursing:


??


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> ??


not for you for that shytstain flinty


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

haha diggy thats funny as fcuk, 'what we going to do today neuro' 'hmmm today toby were going to take over the world' cant rep u though lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> not for you for that shytstain flinty


dont get mad, go and use the rage , pick up a weight or something skinny X


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> haha diggy thats funny as fcuk, 'what we going to do today neuro' 'hmmm today toby were going to take over the world' cant rep u though lol


Exactly - I reposted the video to the home thread mentioning Toby and The Neuro...


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

Vestastastic!!!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> dont get mad, go and use the rage , pick up a weight or something skinny X


I'm not skinny, I have a chubby willy

.......... In my mouth! :thumb:


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Right, have I missed anyone? Speak up! :thumb:


Can I get a cammo one Diggy?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Al n said:


> Can I get a cammo one Diggy?


NO,

You get what you're given.

Be grateful! :lol:


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> NO,
> 
> You get what you're given.
> 
> Be grateful! :lol:


Thats what my missus says at dinner when I ask for the fifth chicken leg.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

dig. I do realise wen u pimp this its gunna look like a dress. So go ahead


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ooooooo i wanna be in the vest club

Dig???


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Ooooooo i wanna be in the vest club
> 
> Dig???


Post your pic


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> NO,
> 
> You get what you're given.
> 
> Be grateful! :lol:


I didn't give him that one, that is a cheap Taiwanese rip off. :lol:


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Can i have one too pleeeeeeeeeeeeeze, I need a bit of brightening up


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Dont want it clashing with that lairy thing on the wall behind me though :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gymfit said:


> Can i have one too pleeeeeeeeeeeeeze, I need a bit of brightening up


but your already bright and look full of life babe X


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Just saw this thread but there are 343 posts to go through. A lot of you guys on here have these very bright, psychedelic type vests. Are these actually your vests or is there some type of photo editor involved? Not being funny as they are all very lovely vests :innocent:


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> but your already bright and look full of life babe X


aww thats very nice of you to say but I still want a nicer vest & I have no idea how to do this photo shop stuff :thumb:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Just saw this thread but there are 343 posts to go through. A lot of you guys on here have these very bright, psychedelic type vests. Are these actually your vests or is there some type of photo editor involved? Not being funny as they are all very lovely vests :innocent:


Diggy photoshops them and insists he does it because he reckons it's too complicated for the general population to do so. Especially those people who reside south of the thames i.e. the real thickos

:lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Al n said:


> Thats what my missus says at dinner when I ask for the fifth chicken leg.


Here you go. Payment is in reps mate, OK? Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm in!! <<<<

Never used paint by the way :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Diggy photoshops them and insists he does it because he reckons it's too complicated for the general population to do so. Especially those people who reside south of the thames i.e. the real thickos
> 
> lol pmsl :laugh:
> 
> :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gymfit said:


> aww thats very nice of you to say but I still want a nicer vest & I have no idea how to do this photo shop stuff :thumb:


im sure diggy will sort you one out chick !!! any particular colour lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Russs said:


> I'm in!! <<<<
> 
> Never used paint by the way :lol:


worst vest ever lol


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> im sure diggy will sort you one out chick !!! any particular colour lol


rainbow :whistling:

woo cant wait :bounce:


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> worst vest ever lol


Give us a while 

I'll just put one on, take a pic, and use paint to fill it in bright colours!... genius if you ask me :lol:


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Rip Off?

It's the real thing, I also bought these at the same reputable market stall...

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR3-awGM1jgNESenjCGOX-5EN_LgwiJtPr1KmyGnFehMSNydN5c

plus some second hand perfume all for $100.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> View attachment 69855
> dig. I do realise wen u pimp this its gunna look like a dress. So go ahead


OK, looks like we have added a new category of clothing here.. ladyboy.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Top one. Payment in the post.


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> OK, looks like we have added a new category of clothing here.. ladyboy.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> View attachment 69860


#

Haha! brilliant.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Diggy photoshops them and insists he does it because he reckons it's too complicated for the general population to do so. Especially those people who reside south of the thames i.e. the real thickos
> 
> :lol:


hmmm......


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

UK-M should actually manufacture these vests. Imagine the attention they would recieve from fellow gym users.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmfaooo reps to u u big sexy ****


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

In now flinty? lol <<


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

gymfit said:


> rainbow :whistling:
> 
> woo cant wait :bounce:


OK, here you go. I quite like this one!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

Brilliant Diggy


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Russs said:


> In now flinty? lol <<


wouldn't you rather have a genuine one? PMSL :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Al n said:


> UK-M should actually manufacture these vests. Imagine the attention they would recieve from fellow gym users.


Agreed - perhaps we should hassle Lorian for day-glow camo vests! LMFAO.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Go on then dig, sort me out with a vest


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Go on then dig, sort me out with a vest


Here you go buddy. Enjoy


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Diggytelli Versace


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> Here you go buddy. Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 69874


Nice one digster

Very fetching


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Russs said:


> I'm in!! <<<<
> 
> Never used paint by the way :lol:


Is this legit or what> ? :ban:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Is this legit or what> ? :ban:


Well spotted, looks like a dodgy fake diggy to me.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Well spotted, looks like a dodgy fake diggy to me.


Spot those fakes a mile away.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

And what the hell has happened to your AVI Flinty?


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Got mine and I liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiike it mucho 

Jujst taken me an hour to figure out how to actually use it though :lol:


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

T-K said:


> How do I get a vest???
> 
> Would really love to join the movement......


Make sure you dont get Green coz you know what they say about Red & Green should never be seen.......Red bandana and a Green vest would be a huge fashion mistake :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

T-K said:


> How do I get a vest???
> 
> Would really love to join the movement......


like this.



According to the rules from Flinty and Fatstuff - payment is in reps...


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

DiggyV said:


> like this.
> 
> View attachment 69883
> 
> ...


Yep those colours are good together :thumb:

ps thanks for mine - paid in reps as requested


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

What your rep count now?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

not a lot more than it was TBH. I'm gonna leave it up to people now if they want to rep or not. Feel kina awkward asking.... Its probably gonna die out now as most of eth regulars seem to have requested one anyway. :thumb:



LunaticSamurai said:


> What your rep count now?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Can I get a new vest?


what do you want ?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

use the little star thingy (bottom left of his post)


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

T-K said:


> Liking it Diggy, thanks man!
> 
> How do i rep you?


At the bottom of my avi you'll see a funny star looking thingy. Click it and say something really nice about me.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> At the bottom of my avi you'll see a funny star looking thingy. Click it and say something really nice about me.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

gymfit said:


> Yep those colours are good together :thumb:
> 
> ps thanks for mine - paid in reps as requested


THanks, much appreciated. Glad you like it! :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Red, yes. UK-M, no. :lol:





MacUK said:


> Can I have red camo with uk-m on it  LOL


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Red, yes. UK-M, no. :lol:
> 
> View attachment 69897


red enough? :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Thanks bro!



T-K said:


> Rep added!!! :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

something more subdued then...





MacUK said:


> I actually prefer my current one lol!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

yo dig. The ex is looking a bit bland in this pic. U think u can sort her out


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

DiggyV said:


> something more subdued then...
> 
> View attachment 69902


and they say girls are fussy :whistling:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> yo dig. The ex is looking a bit bland in this pic. U think u can sort her out
> View attachment 69904


:no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

I feel left in a gutter of fashion... can I join the cool crowd?


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Avena said:


> I feel left in a gutter of fashion... can I join the cool crowd?
> View attachment 69907


just pick a colour and magic will happen :thumb:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Baby pink plese... would sparkles be a bit too far??:laugh:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Avena said:


> I feel left in a gutter of fashion... can I join the cool crowd?
> View attachment 69907


thats a fantastic photo of you avena .. looking great !!!!


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Avena said:


> Baby pink plese... would sparkles be a bit too far??:laugh:


Im sure he can do sparkles, after all I got the rainbow vest I requested :laugh:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> thats a fantastic photo of you avena .. looking great !!!!


No vest, no awesomeness thou...


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> thats a fantastic photo of you avena .. looking great !!!!


X 2

Whats happened to your vest???


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm confused about this vest malarkey - without having to read 10+ pages, please can someone explain it? Can I have a vest or do I have to earn it somehow?


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> I'm confused about this vest malarkey - without having to read 10+ pages, please can someone explain it? Can I have a vest or do I have to earn it somehow?


dont think you have to earn it - just ask nicely and pic a colour :thumb:

I recon you should have Yellow :clap:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

gymfit said:


> dont think you have to earn it - just ask nicely and pic a colour :thumb:
> 
> I recon you should have Yellow :clap:


Why yellow? Is there some relevance I missed on that one??xx


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Why yellow? Is there some relevance I missed on that one??xx


I just think Yellow would suit you  I wanted Yellow myself but it doesnt suit me so I had to go with rainbow :lol:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I was wondering what everyone's avi's were about then I find this gem haha.


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Marrsy86 said:


> I was wondering what everyone's avi's were about then I find this gem haha.


it all makes sense in the end :lol: kind of...........


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Am about to crash. Will sort out both in the morning. 

Avena, do you just want me to baby pink sparkle up your lingerie, or do you want a vest? Either is cool.

BabyYoYo what colour? And is your avatar the pic You want me to use?


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

DiggyV said:


> Am about to crash. Will sort out both in the morning.
> 
> Avena, do you just want me to baby pink sparkle up your lingerie, or do you want a vest? Either is cool.
> 
> BabyYoYo what colour?


Haha you have got your work cut out now the girls are on the case!!

Babyyoyo wants Yellow hahaha :whistling:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

gymfit said:


> Haha you have got your work cut out now the girls are on the case!!
> 
> Babyyoyo wants Yellow hahaha :whistling:


 :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Diggy can I have a Blue one plz? Gers fan


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

DiggyV said:


> Am about to crash. Will sort out both in the morning.
> 
> Avena, do you just want me to baby pink sparkle up your lingerie, or do you want a vest? Either is cool.
> 
> BabyYoYo what colour? And is your avatar the pic You want me to use?


Yes that will do I think.... Please may you just spice up what I'm wearing - vests don't do me justice :innocent:



gymfit said:


> Haha you have got your work cut out now the girls are on the case!!
> 
> Babyyoyo wants Yellow hahaha :whistling:


Wont it look weird being a black and white picture with a yellow training top and pants?? :confused1: :lol:


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Yes that will do I think.... Please may you just spice up what I'm wearing - vests don't do me justice :innocent:
> 
> Wont it look weird being a black and white picture with a yellow training top and pants?? :confused1: :lol:


No it will look lovely 

anyone would think I had no idea about fashion the way you are talking!!! :lol:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

gymfit said:


> No it will look lovely
> 
> anyone would think I had no idea about fashion the way you are talking!!! :lol:


Yellow it is then my love x


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Diggy can I have a Blue one plz? Gers fan


Of course Tommy. :thumb:


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Yellow it is then my love x


Thats more like it :thumb:

its going to look gorgeous just you wait & see xox


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

BabyYoYo said:


> Yes that will do I think.... Please may you just spice up what I'm wearing - vests don't do me justice :innocent:
> 
> Wont it look weird being a black and white picture with a yellow training top and pants?? :confused1: :lol:


Leave it with me.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

gymfit said:


> it all makes sense in the end :lol: kind of...........


Yea I though it had something to do with a charity or something haha.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

gymfit said:


> Thats more like it :thumb:
> 
> its going to look gorgeous just you wait & see xox


Thought you were going to bed missy??xx


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Am about to crash. Will sort out both in the morning.
> 
> Avena, do you just want me to baby pink sparkle up your lingerie, or do you want a vest? Either is cool.
> 
> BabyYoYo what colour? And is your avatar the pic You want me to use?


Top bra as it is, but make shorts on me - will give you more space to be creative on. :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> Diggy can I have a Blue one plz? Gers fan


Good lad that would be my Scottish team if I were into tray kind of thing


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Diggy can I have a Blue one plz? Gers fan


Here you go buddy! :thumb:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Hot diggidy dog diggidy oh what you do to me oh what you do to me.

Is that how it goes....?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

BabyYoYo said:


> Yellow it is then my love x


Here is yours then. (other colours available if you're not sure with Gymfits choice  )


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

aww baby yoyo I would have tailored you clothing to fit perfectly!

Of course I would need your measurements firstly....


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Baby yoyo^^^^ hands down. Best one so far

Purely for the colour in it :whistling:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Avena your will be here shortly, just taking a little longer as I need to find some suitably sparkly patterned material.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Avena your will be here shortly, just taking a little longer as I need to find some suitably sparkly patterned material.


And make it baby pink as it turned out! Hope you like it... :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> aww baby yoyo I would have tailored you clothing to fit perfectly!
> 
> Of course I would need your measurements firstly....


Could have made it a lot more *ahem* tailored, however the request was for the training top to be kept as is, and a gentleman always respects a lady's request, particularly where her modesty is concerned.... :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> And make it baby pink as it turned out! Hope you like it... :thumb:


here you go...


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

Brilliant... do you work for "ok" lol.. doing those spot the difference things.

Photoshopping a nipple through a black shirt? etc :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Russs said:


> Brilliant... do you work for "ok" lol.. doing those spot the difference things.
> 
> Photoshopping a nipple through a black shirt? etc :lol:


 :lol:

NAh - sort of have a sideline in web design / databases etc. Used to do it almost full time, but now have a sensible day job, but the skills come in useful.

In fact the reverse to your example, when I first did Avena's there was a large sparkle right in the middle of the left section of her top, which looked inappropriate, so I removed it to preserve the lady's dignity...

And stop you filthy animals posting lewd comments -not that it will I expect! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

DiggyV said:


> Here is yours then. (other colours available if you're not sure with Gymfits choice  )
> 
> View attachment 69916


 :lol:

Thanks :wub:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

BabyYoYo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Thanks :wub:


Looks good on you, Gymfit was right :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

Some more good work Diggy 

Have people realised the founder has moved onto new pastures, oh I followed too :lol:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

DiggyV said:


> Looks good on you, Gymfit was right :lol:


LOL thanks, how come it's camo style though?? Just wondered really...


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> :lol:
> 
> NAh - sort of have a sideline in web design / databases etc. Used to do it almost full time, but now have a sensible day job, but the skills come in useful.
> 
> ...


I do Java Programming as a hobby lol, but not done it in over a year now.. made games on the internet on my dedicated server. **** like that 

Takes far to much time, money was decent.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> here you go...
> 
> View attachment 69919





BabyYoYo said:


> LOL thanks, how come it's camo style though?? Just wondered really...


It can come in any style you want? The default was camo.

What would you like? Now I have the template for you, any change is literally 30 seconds.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0B said:


> Some more good work Diggy
> 
> Have people realised the founder has moved onto new pastures, oh I followed too :lol:


He kinda has, although he has adopted my version of his new AVI I see... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> He kinda has, although he has adopted my version of his new AVI I see... :lol:


Lol, yes he has 

I'd like a sash going across my pigeon chest saying "Miss UKM" PMSL :lol:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Now I feel really courageous for wearing something like this on muscle forum! :lol:

Payment about to be processed


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Avena said:


> Now I feel really courageous for wearing something like this on muscle forum! :lol:
> 
> Payment about to be processed


Thank you, glad you liked it. Listen if you've got it, (tastefully) flaunt it... :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0B said:


> Lol, yes he has
> 
> I'd like a sash going across my pigeon chest saying "Miss UKM" PMSL :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> View attachment 69921


Diggy. When I can rep you again, I blooming well will!!

Brilliant mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol doggy


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol doggy


Don't worry, you can have "UKM Skinniest Member"

:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0B said:


> Don't worry, you can have "UKM Skinniest Member"
> 
> :lol:


Lol, u should have Ukm teenage poster boy!


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

DiggyV said:


> Here is yours then. (other colours available if you're not sure with Gymfits choice  )
> 
> View attachment 69916


Looks fab :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

you're welcome mate. All pink and sparkly...



R0B said:


> Diggy. When I can rep you again, I blooming well will!!
> 
> Brilliant mate


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

monsterballs said:


> Baby yoyo^^^^ hands down. Best one so far
> 
> Purely for the colour in it :whistling:


Ya see......Im really much better at fashion than people reaslise


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Avena said:


> Now I feel really courageous for wearing something like this on muscle forum! :lol:
> 
> Payment about to be processed


Yours looks great too - we all look fab :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, u should have Ukm teenage poster boy!


I'll take that and run 

Thanks for the compliment on my youthful looks


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0B said:


> I'll take that and run
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on my youthful looks


Babybody :rolleye:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Babybody :rolleye:


Aww, thanks mate 

What's up with you today being so nice


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It's Xmas xxxx


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Google think so too.

Type 'Let it snow' in Google on a PC or Mac (without the quote marks)...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

One for Will-UK here:


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> One for Will-UK here:
> 
> View attachment 69922


Hahahaha Awesome bud, thanks


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

no problem big guy...



will-uk said:


> Hahahaha Awesome bud, thanks


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Google think so too.
> 
> Type 'Let it snow' in Google on a PC or Mac (without the quote marks)...


yea nothing speacial


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I know - but the closest thing we'll get to snow this Christmas...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm in for colourful pants???

Everyone else is good with paint but me


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> I'm in for colourful pants???
> 
> Everyone else is good with paint but me


Everyone else's were done by me!  PMSL


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Everyone else's were done by me!  PMSL


Cracking job on avenas mate ...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Cracking job on avenas mate ...


Took a bit longer than the others, as I had to create the shorts and get the shading in there for the shadows, but was fun to do, and came out well I think... :thumb:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Diggy...

I will give you reps if you give me a handjob..?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Diggy...
> 
> I will give you reps if you give me a handjob..?


like this you mean?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Took a bit longer than the others, as I had to create the shorts and get the shading in there for the shadows, but was fun to do, and came out well I think... :thumb:


Well to be fair i thought you had turned into a fcukin ****** seeing as you took a half naked woman and actually covered her up more ??? wtf is all that about X


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

like what?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> like what?


the job I did on his hands!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Everyone else's were done by me!  PMSL


lmao I don't suppose you could do me underpants on the left <<<<<<

I was hoping for some kinda sunny yellow pattern :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Well to be fair i thought you had turned into a fcukin ****** seeing as you took a half naked woman and actually covered her up more ??? wtf is all that about X


A request from the lady in question, so she could feel comfortable using it as her AVI. And being a gentleman (yes, there are a few of us left) I complied with her wishes. I thought the 'new' Flinty would have recognised this act of chivalry! :001_tt2:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I didn't notice the gloves i was looking for a penis


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> A request from the lady in question, so she could feel comfortable using it as her AVI. And being a gentleman (yes, there are a few of us left) I complied with her wishes. I thought the 'new' Flinty would have recognised this act of chivalry! :001_tt2:


yes he did, but the naughty flinty was bored so thought fcuk it who am i kidding, i couldnt even last a week of bieng polite ...

so many set ups i was biting my lip .. lmfao X

i bet avena's avi is well and truly in your w4nk bank mate X


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Well to be fair i thought you had turned into a fcukin ****** seeing as you took a half naked woman and actually covered her up more ??? wtf is all that about X


Somebody had to give me my modesty back! But I still could be blamed for dressing too provocatively if adultery by force is comitted :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I didn't notice the gloves i was looking for a penis


well you have a mirror at home mate just look into it and you will see the biggest pr1ck known to man X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Avena said:


> Somebody had to give me my modesty back! But I still could be blamed for dressing too provocatively if adultery by force is comitted :lol:


i wouldnt moan at you in a fcukin belt made of smarties chick X


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Is it me or Avena foxy?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> well you have a mirror at home mate just look into it and you will see the biggest pr1ck known to man X


stop with the 'x' you fruitcake!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

down with the NVM!!!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> stop with the 'x' you fruitcake!


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX NOHOMO


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i wouldnt moan at you in a fcukin belt made of smarties chick X


For You and Me, Flirty!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Avena said:


> For You and Me, Flirty!
> 
> View attachment 69929


wow i dont know wether im hungry or horny hahaha X


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> wow i dont know wether im hungry or horny hahaha X


I would strip those off you and disappear in a corner with a cuppa of tea and a good book


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Avena said:


> I would strip those off you and disappear in a corner with a cuppa of tea and a good book


OI thats not nice lol.... leaving me naked and stranded in the middle of the room... what am i supposed to do with this ??? ( waving erect winkle about) pmsl x


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> OI thats not nice lol.... leaving me naked and stranded in the middle of the room... what am i supposed to do with this ??? ( waving erect winkle about) pmsl x


No probs, I'll order vank-sock from Diggy to give you for Christmas! Pick the colour!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

And give us a size!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Avena said:


> And give us a size!


colour would have to be blue (brings out the veins in my shaft)

Size mmmm i will pop it in for a second see what size it feels like pmsl !!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> down with the NVM!!!!!


Very butch....


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> colour would have to be blue (brings out the veins in my shaft)
> 
> Size mmmm i will pop it in for a second see what size it feels like pmsl !!!


Is it in yet?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Avena said:


> And give us a size!


there is only so many times I can magnify something in Photoshop! PMSL


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

DiggyV said:


> Very butch....
> 
> View attachment 69935


[email protected]!!!!!!!

lmao - reps!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Avena said:


> Is it in yet?


LMFAO .. i have finished and fcuked off already pmsl !!!

wittyest post i have read for a while X


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> lmao I don't suppose you could do me underpants on the left <<<<<<
> 
> I was hoping for some kinda sunny yellow pattern :lol:


Certainly in the top 10 campest so far! PMSL :lol:


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

DiggyV said:


> like this you mean?
> 
> View attachment 69924


hahahaha :lol:


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

hiydi hi campers!!camper then xmas!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

martiecbs said:


> hiydi hi campers!!camper then xmas!!!


Camper than a row of tents !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

what the poofin hell is going on in here


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Diggy.....

Afghan wants his turbin Diggified!

Give it to him bruh!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Diggy.....
> 
> Afghan wants his turbin Diggified!
> 
> Give it to him bruh!


I liked this comment and then realise you had posted it , now i wish i hadnt liked it !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Afghan said:


> what the poofin hell is going on in here


Jelly brah?


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

:cowboy:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

In 3d aswell !!!











Fatstuff said:


> Jelly brah?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Afghan said:


> what the poofin hell is going on in here


Two for the man in the Afghanistan.

One for fun:



and one that mirrors the colours of the band I wear around my wrist.



Thank you, and to the thousands like you, that do what you do.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

whats ur rep count nowadays diggington?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

not gone up much mate - not asking for them any more. I did well out of it in its heyday, but its just a hobby for me now, to fill my twilight years...

LMFAO.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> not gone up much mate - not asking for them any more. I did well out of it in its heyday, but its just a hobby for me now, to fill my twilight years...
> 
> LMFAO.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> In 3d aswell !!!


 :lol: 3D now as well

Im thinking she needs to have her errrrrr.... outfit pimped too ??


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Think I need a new avvy....

I think a metal flake kilt would look hot hot hot with a NEON URBAN CAMO VEST?? Diggy?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Think I need a new avvy....
> 
> I think a metal flake kilt would look hot hot hot with a NEON URBAN CAMO VEST?? Diggy?


Then I need a shot of you in a kilt mate, or at least a full length shot so I can put you in a skirt! :lol:


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> Then I need a shot of you in a kilt mate, or at least a full length shot so I can put you in a skirt! :lol:


Again. :cowboy:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

gymfit said:


> :lol: 3D now as well
> 
> Im thinking she needs to have her errrrrr.... outfit pimped too ??


not sure I could handle adding THAT much cloth! :lol:

3D would be a challenge though.

Hmmm......


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

DiggyV said:


> Then I need a shot of you in a kilt mate, or at least a full length shot so I can put you in a skirt! :lol:


go wold diggster pmsl

View attachment 70077


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> go wold diggster pmsl
> 
> View attachment 70077


you keep your wallet down there mate ??? pmsl !!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> you keep your wallet down there mate ??? pmsl !!!


thats what happens when you let a cripple pull it to hard and fast pmsl


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> thats what happens when you let a cripple pull it to hard and fast pmsl


thats it i just getting my snooker cue out and waiting to hit some spokes when one goes past my house lol !!!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Not saying anything....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Avena said:


> Not saying anything....
> 
> View attachment 70082


im more like this myself avena lol


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> im more like this myself avena lol
> 
> View attachment 70083


Hahaha - what a proportions!! :lol:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> im more like this myself avena lol
> 
> View attachment 70083


Pics or it's BS!

True to his words and b0llocks, Urinal has provided us with an undeniable evidence to his male superiority. I can't even believe JohnnyLee pitched himself against this prowess on the other thread!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Avena said:


> Pics or it's BS!
> 
> True to his words and b0llocks, Urinal has provided us with an undeniable evidence to his male superiority. I can't even believe JohnnyLee pitched himself against this prowess on the other thread!


well im not like that at the minute i admit,, my nuts have slightly shrunk to a normal mans size !!! pmsl


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> well im not like that at the minute i admit,, my nuts have slightly shrunk to a normal mans size !!! pmsl


That's fine. I always knew there's no difference between a man and a monkey but ball size.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok, when I'm back I want to see Uriel in skirt! Go Diggy! :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Avena said:


> Ok, when I'm back I want to see Uriel in skirt! Go Diggy! :thumb:


for you sweetheart....i'd wear a fuking evening dress, slingbacks and a hockeymask lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Uriel said:


> for you sweetheart....i'd wear a fuking evening dress, slingbacks and a hockeymask lol


Yeah, but you already own those, so not really a challenge is it mate!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel i just worked out why its cold in your house !!!1

you have stuffed your pants with the fcukin snake shaped draft excluder from bottom of front door TUT !!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Uriel said:


> for you sweetheart....i'd wear a fuking evening dress, slingbacks and a hockeymask lol


Any particular tartan mate - I will pimp it up as normal, but dont want to offend by picking the wrong McScotch tartan. :lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

GET YOUR RAT OUT!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

DiggyV said:


> Any particular tartan mate - I will pimp it up as normal, but dont want to offend by picking the wrong McScotch tartan. :lol:


**** tartan - i was thinking tinfoil artic camo space fuk...(thats a pattern eh?)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:


> GET YOUR RAT OUT!


how dare you speak to avena like that you dirty [email protected]'s going to be my wife one day lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Any particular tartan mate - I will pimp it up as normal, but dont want to offend by picking the wrong McScotch tartan. :lol:


OK, here's a first attempt, let me know what tweaks you need


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

DiggyV said:


> OK, here's a first attempt, let me know what tweaks you need
> 
> View attachment 70088


DIGGY...SIR - you have surpassed yourself....that is fuking brilliant mate and you will get a rep as soon as im alloweed to do you again.....pmsl


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Uriel said:


> how dare you speak to avena like that you dirty [email protected]'s going to be my wife one day lol


Well she's cheating on you m8.

I knw that for FACT.... :rolleye:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Uriel said:


> DIGGY...SIR - you have surpassed yourself....that is fuking brilliant mate and you will get a rep as soon as im alloweed to do you again.....pmsl


You're welcome mate. :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Well she's cheating on you m8.
> 
> I knw that for FACT.... :rolleye:


she's not technically cheating til she's mine lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

DiggyV said:


> You're welcome mate. :thumb:


i look like a porridge box on ecstacy pmsl


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

That avi is superb!

I thought to offer thumbs up, but then decided against, in case they slip under your skirt and...

Ohhh..fook it! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Bunch of pretenders and wannabes.My vest actually exists, and is not the product of some imaginative computer malarky,dream on boys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Bunch of pretenders and wannabes.My vest actually exists, and is not the product of some imaginative computer malarky,dream on boys!!!!!!!!!


Be honest, you want the pink one, don't you? Truth won't hurt...


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Avena said:


> Be honest, you want the pink one, don't you? Truth won't hurt...


OF COURSE I DONT!!!!.........yeah I do.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

essexboy said:


> OF COURSE I DONT!!!!.........yeah I do.


I don;t think he can do extra extra extra small...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Avena said:


> That avi is superb!
> 
> I thought to offer thumbs up, but then decided against, in case they slip under your skirt and...
> 
> Ohhh..fook it! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


madam........it feels good but please - wash those gorgeous little thumbs before tea lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Bunch of pretenders and wannabes.My vest actually exists, and is not the product of some imaginative computer malarky,dream on boys!!!!!!!!!


if i have my way - mine will exist....i will commission a fine taylor to make it for when avena and I walk down the aisle....pmsl (ok i will stop now before i freak her off the site lol)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't think she scares easy mate!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

UKM next fashion trend ....... pierced bellends


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> I don't think she scares easy mate!!


no she's got spunk that one lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> UKM next fashion trend ....... pierced bellends


already done mate X


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> already done mate X


freak


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

OK

Sooo it seems I missed all the action here 

Any chance of a nice pink one for me


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

P.S

Got a gold member here lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

xpower said:


> P.S
> 
> Got a gold member here lol


Diggy will sort you out mate im sure !!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Diggy will sort you out mate im sure !!!


 Hope so

Even skinny guys need pink cammo


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

maybe you could have a nice shiny gold vest??? loadsa pink ones already


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

xpower said:


> OK
> 
> Sooo it seems I missed all the action here
> 
> Any chance of a nice pink one for me


:laugh:See, thought you would like the pink version once you saw mine...looking forward to seeing it..:laugh:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh:See, thought you would like the pink version once you saw mine...looking forward to seeing it..:laugh:


 Now just need one sending 

Size

Skinny white ass lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Bump for pink cammo please


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

xpower said:


> Bump for pink cammo please


on is way - watch this space...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> on is way - watch this space...


Happy days 

Many thanks


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

xpower said:


> Bump for pink cammo please


Here you go mate... :lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I got pink cammo 

Many thanks


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I want one.

You can crop it down so you dont get all the crap in the back ground.

I will wear it proud:lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

hackskii is in 

left or right for us who don't know?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hackskii said:


> I want one.
> 
> You can crop it down so you dont get all the crap in the back ground.
> 
> ...


lol that will be 2 reps for the extra work!!!ok?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't know how to photoshop but was told to add a pic in here:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Diggy make Hack's as gay as you possibly can... He has already sanctioned this in flintys journal


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Hacks mate you're pretty stacked ain't you... Pretty ugly, but still, pretty stacked


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hackskii's a poodle. Well fcuk me


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Poodle is the wifes stuff.

I got a lab, and she is totally gorgeous.... gives nice kisses too.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Poodle is the wifes stuff.
> 
> I got a lab, and she is totally gorgeous.... gives nice kisses too.


Hacks man you are packing some serious gunpower right there!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> lol that will be 2 reps for the extra work!!!ok?


no one seems to be paying these days, not like the golden age of vest making, where a Gentleman's bill never went unpaid! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I want one.
> 
> You can crop it down so you dont get all the crap in the back ground.
> 
> ...


Hacks, will get that one sorted out for you, will also pixellate out your Granddaughter as well buddy. You can remove this image now if you like, I have it for photoshopping. :thumb:

I think that makes you the first mod to get one


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Poodle is the wifes stuff.
> 
> I got a lab, and she is totally gorgeous.... gives nice kisses too.


Here you go big guy :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Raptor said:


> I don't know how to photoshop but was told to add a pic in here:


And here's yours as well Raptor, enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hacksii and Raptor make sure you pay DIGGY in REPS for your Vests please not just likes REPS . or we will come and start kicking fcukin A$$..

and any cnut else thats had a Vest and clothing done Pay the man in REPS or me and Uriel will come round and rape you and your partners and your fcukin pets ...

Thanks !!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> And here's yours as well Raptor, enjoy! :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 70219


Haha thats awesome, reps


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

DiggyV said:


> Here you go big guy :lol:
> 
> View attachment 70218


nice :thumb:

Seen a few more requests for vests so dont hang up your paint brush just yet..... :lol:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

id like one plz =]. surprise me


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> id like one plz =]. surprise me


A new style. 



Let me know if you would rather have camo!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> A new style.
> 
> View attachment 70259
> 
> ...


he would probably rather have hair to be honest !!! pmsl


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> lol


And Paisley for you Fats!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> And Paisley for you Fats!
> 
> View attachment 70260


that is awesome, i shall rep when given the chance


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

woah we're going all psychedelic now.......groooooovy :thumb:


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Can I join ur bell end crew


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Big ape said:


> Can I join ur bell end crew


you could get some colourful socks :lol:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Big ape said:


> Can I join ur bell end crew


You'd need a bell end first mate sorry.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Tasty said:


> You'd need a bell end first mate sorry.


Ahhh u need one of them I was so close to joining


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

THanks buddy, glad you like it. If you have a bigger photo I can do a better job on it. 



Fatstuff said:


> that is awesome, i shall rep when given the chance


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> A new style.
> 
> View attachment 70259
> 
> ...


ugh! dont like the colour scheme mate. give me some funky leopard print


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> ugh! dont like the colour scheme mate. give me some funky leopard print


  its always the men who are fussy...... :tongue:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

gymfit said:


> its always the men who are fussy...... :tongue:


Actually... :whistling:  :whistling:

Diggy, please may I have some of that psychedelic design?? I can't remember who you gave it to, but I think you called it paisley.. and I actually rather like that turquoise too!  Big up! Reps I promise!

This reminds me of the days of JW/RS 007's rep whoring :whistling:


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok what's the deal with these florescent vests! How do i get one? I train my but off and eat like a saint i deserve one! 

Ha to be fair the Gold Venice California one i have in my avi is quite bright at it is !!! I could do with brighter one though!!!


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Actually... :whistling:  :whistling:
> 
> Diggy, please may I have some of that psychedelic design?? I can't remember who you gave it to, but I think you called it paisley.. and I actually rather like that turquoise too!  Big up! Reps I promise!
> 
> This reminds me of the days of JW/RS 007's rep whoring :whistling:


hah! I might have known you'd come and prove me wrong :nono:

...............well if you gonna get a new one then i might some kind of psychedelic swirlyness


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Nickthegreek said:


> Ok what's the deal with these florescent vests! How do i get one? I train my but off and eat like a saint i deserve one!
> 
> Ha to be fair the Gold Venice California one i have in my avi is quite bright at it is !!! I could do with brighter one though!!!


Easiest way is to post up a suitable picture and wait


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

BabyYoYo said:


> Actually... :whistling:  :whistling:
> 
> Diggy, please may I have some of that psychedelic design?? I can't remember who you gave it to, but I think you called it paisley.. and I actually rather like that turquoise too!  Big up! Reps I promise!
> 
> This reminds me of the days of JW/RS 007's rep whoring :whistling:


like this?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> ugh! dont like the colour scheme mate. give me some funky leopard print


ugh! no problem. :lol:


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Easiest way is to post up a suitable picture and wait


 Is this suitable? Fluorescent pink/ yellow leopard skin would be nice!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Nickthegreek said:


> View attachment 70343
> Is this suitable? Fluorescent pink/ yellow leopard skin would be nice!


like this?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I want to get involved with this!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Mitch6689 said:


> I want to get involved with this!
> 
> View attachment 70350


here you go.


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

DiggyV said:


> like this?
> 
> View attachment 70332


good job Diggy, gotta say that is better than the Yellow :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Hacksii and Raptor make sure you pay DIGGY in REPS for your Vests please not just likes REPS . or we will come and start kicking fcukin A$$..
> 
> and any cnut else thats had a Vest and clothing done Pay the man in REPS or me and Uriel will come round and rape you and your partners and your fcukin pets ...
> 
> Thanks !!!


Thanks for this Flinty, but there's not that many orders coming through now mate. although if you are doing this just because you like it ....... PMSL

:lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

gymfit said:


> good job Diggy, gotta say that is better than the Yellow :thumb:


Its such a chore making these for you girls! :lol:


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> like this?
> 
> View attachment 70348


 Ha ha yeah nice one !!! Reps!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

For some reason I cant quote.

I was in better shape back then, arms are nothing impressive, actually that arm has the torn bicep.

At 5'6" I think my arms got up to 17.5 or around there.

After the torn bicep, it dropped probably a half inch.

Oh, and that is not my Grand Daughter, it is my daughter.

Wife actually is older than me by 3 years and when some lady said she had a cute grand daughter it burned my wife up to no end:lol:

I had her at 40, and it was a good thing, she is my only one.

If I had her long ago, I would probably would not been there for her.

I was totally a wild man out of control, drugs, alcohol, all kinds of trouble, crack cocaine, the works.

I am reformed now, I would never do cocaine anymore:lol:


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

in da club


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I was totally a wild man out of control, drugs, alcohol, all kinds of trouble, crack cocaine, the works.
> 
> I am reformed now, I would never do cocaine anymore:lol:


 :lol: :lol: this made me lol


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

chris27 said:


> in da club


 :thumb: that coat is coooooooooool!! cute dog too


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

hackskii said:


> For some reason I cant quote.
> 
> I was in better shape back then, arms are nothing impressive, actually that arm has the torn bicep.
> 
> ...


Oops, sorry buddy! 

Happy Christmas from the limey chemist!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Back at ya mate.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> Don't big him up! He's a stupid f'ing dog that needs to learn his place.
> 
> BAD DOG!


horrible bastarrd.

I love doggies, they are innocent funny creatures


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

one for a latecomer - Andy Gibbs - step right up:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> one for a latecomer - Andy Gibbs - step right up:
> 
> View attachment 74716


has the cnut used vaseline on his lense ???


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> has the cnut used vaseline on his lense ???


looks like it mate, or the camera just plain refused to focus... :lol:


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

lol my camera screen was cracked at the time, lol. thanks guys


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Is your computer broke too, due to the double posting? :lol:

Just kiddin big guy.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Anyone want a shirt update? I still have everyone's file...


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Go on then mate, I will have one, payment by reps again :thumb:


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah I'll have a change, what was that funky one that changed colour you had in your avi??


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Colour mate?



SpeedwayUK said:


> Go on then mate, I will have one, payment by reps again :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

H10dst said:


> Yeah I'll have a change, what was that funky one that changed colour you had in your avi??


mine... :lol:

They take a while unfortunately, I keep adding to it occasionally, but would take too long, sorry.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> mine... :lol:
> 
> They take a while unfortunately, I keep adding to it occasionally, but would take too long, sorry.


Never mind 

Can't decide what colour I fancy now?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Colour mate?


How about white mate.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

SpeedwayUK said:


> How about white mate.


like this, or plain white?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Funk me up brother!


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

:cowboy:

Diggster - some philistine mocked my vest's colour earlier today. Said he couldn't take me seriously.

Just a warning to those out there ... be careful what you wish for. you just might get it.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Funk me up brother!


any preference?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

neurospike7 said:


> :cowboy:
> 
> Diggster - some philistine mocked my vest's colour earlier today. Said he couldn't take me seriously.
> 
> Just a warning to those out there ... be careful what you wish for. you just might get it.


you want a different one?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah now I can see gen con, can you hook me up Diggy please?

Here is a photo

I will let your imagination decide the colour


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

has the vest movement stopped now then :confused1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tass wants a string vest !!

With this weather you should be digging out the hoodys shouldnt you ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

neurospike7 said:


> :cowboy:
> 
> Diggster - some philistine mocked my vest's colour earlier today. Said he couldn't take me seriously.
> 
> Just a warning to those out there ... be careful what you wish for. you just might get it.


Well, that is not being very polite.

I rather fancy that color myself....lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> has the vest movement stopped now then :confused1:


nope, just went quiet for a while...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Well, that is not being very polite.
> 
> I rather fancy that color myself....lol


Like this Scott? :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Ah now I can see gen con, can you hook me up Diggy please?
> 
> Here is a photo
> 
> I will let your imagination decide the colour


here you go then


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Funk me up brother!


funked


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> here you go then
> 
> View attachment 74894


Nice one Diggster

Now, could you taper in my waist, enhance my lats, traps, shoulders, bis and tris, it will be perfect... :lol:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> like this, or plain white?
> 
> View attachment 74879


Thanks dude, repps :thumb:

EDIT: when I can, it will not let me yet.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DiggyV said:


> Like this Scott? :lol:
> 
> View attachment 74893


I like my pretty pink one I have now.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

no worries buddy....



hackskii said:


> I like my pretty pink one I have now.


----------

